# New Owner of Canon 600D



## Chukka (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi fellow camera users, I have just bought a Canon 600D. :mrgreen: (my first DSLR)
I will be using it for music videos and portraits and also landscape/scenic pictures.
It is coming with an 18-55mm lens.
What other lens would you recommend for the above?
My budget per lens will be between £200-£300.
Also can anyone recommend a good carry case for the camera? Im thinking about a Montana Premium Bag which is around £25 on Amazon.

Thanks for any help

Chukka


----------



## Buckster (Sep 17, 2012)

Save your money.  Start with the 18-55mm and don't worry or even think about other lenses until the 18-55mm won't let you shoot what you want.  *THEN*, if that happens, you can look at other lenses you may need to deliver what the 18-55mm is holding you back from shooting.

Carrying cases are very much a personal preference.  I have dozens of different bags, backpacks, holsters, straps and other assorted case, and I find different ones better for certain uses.  My favorite these days is the Think Tank belt and holster bags.


----------



## Chukka (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your advice.
Will get myself familiar with the 18-55mm lens
As for the bag I will just go ahead and buy what I think will suit my needs


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats on the new camera. I got the same camera back in April but I got two lenses, the 18-55 and the 55-250. I spent most of my time learning to use the 55-250 and now am having to learn to use the 18-55. It's been fun.


----------



## Chukka (Sep 17, 2012)

Another question, are lens covers useful? And would I benefit if I had one


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 17, 2012)

Lens hoods?


----------



## Chukka (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes that's right the hoods


----------

